# Firth Vickers Centrispinning (aka Doncasters FVC) - Pic Heavy - April 2013



## Mickelmas (Apr 27, 2013)

History......

Well what can I say.... its flippin complicated so i'll just summarise.

Steel markers Thomas Firth & Sons merged with steel makers John Brown & Company in 1908 and officially became Firth Brown Steel in 1930. Then sometime in the 1950's the company changed its name to Firth Vickers (Stainless Steel).

Then came 1967 when the steel industry was nationalised. (It gets even more complicated)

But in the end Doncasters Group, another Sheffield based steel firm founded in 1778 by Daniel Doncaster aptly named Doncasters took over the Centispinning division of Firth Vickers (stainless Steel) in the late 1970's and the site was re branded Doncasters FVC.

In 2010 the Doncaster Group made the decision to move production from Sheffield to Teeside making the employees in the foundry at Doncaster FVC Sheffield site redundant.






 













 









 









 
















That's ya lot peeps, hope you've enjoyed them.


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 27, 2013)

Please do NOT discuss security or access to sites you visit in the open forum or you may leave yourself open to your post being deleted or receiving a ban. I realise you are new to the forum so I have editted out your comment.

Some great photos there and an interesting site. Thanks for posting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yep, a bit more of british industry down the pan,great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 27, 2013)

Fab pics!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice shots, great report


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 27, 2013)

*Crackin' that mate! *


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 27, 2013)

some nice photography there chap, looks a decent place too thanks for sharing


----------



## robert mcgowan (Mar 7, 2022)

The FVC business and Firth Vickers name continues to live both at the Sheffield site and at its new home in Billingham NE England. The foundry only was moved, the business under Doncasters ownership was integrated into Paralloy Limited but continues to trade under FVC (Firth Vickers Centrispinning) to this day. In 2019 the Paralloy and Firth Vickers sites and business were acquired by Nimbus LLC as part of a management buy out. In 2020 a new division was created building on the Firth Vickers brand FVE or Firth Vickers Engineering, this business was setup in new facilities at the Middlesborough Advanced manufacuting park Teesamp and takes the Firth Vickers product from the original proof machined parts into full turnkey Components. See Paralloy.co.uk


----------

